# Randolph and Jack



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Can anyone think of a potential three way trade where we can end up with zach randolph and jarrett jack



> There's also talk that the Blazers might want to acquire another lottery pick to take Oden's best friend, point guard Mike Conley, to help him feel more comfortable. If that happens, point guard Jarrett Jack's name pops into the trade rumor mill. Jack is a very competent point guard. He averaged 12 points and 5 assists last season in about 33 minutes a game.
> 
> Hmmm, a strong lowpost presence and a point guard... Isn't that what the Lakers said their top priorities were this offseason? It's all speculation at this point, but don't be surprised to see the Lakers name start popping up.


 -ISL

maybe a deal involving the blazers, bucks, and the lakers...


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

actually that was what i was thinking... blazers have no room for randolph now, but geesh his contract is too huge.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

I tried several trade scenarios but none of them matched due to salary reasons

basically the deal would be...

Blazers get:
#6 pick
Bobby Simmons

Bucks get:
Andrew Bynum
Vladimir Radmanovic
# 19

Lakers get:
Randolph
Jack
#35 pick

perhaps add a filler here and there and it might work

the blazers get the #6 to pick conley and also add simmons to play the 3

the bucks get a young center to pair up with bogut to form a twin tower or some sort. if it doesnt work out then bogut becomes expendable. radmanovic is basically a throw in to facilitate matching salaries
Also with the #19 pick the bucks will have a chance to draft acie law to replace mo williams if he decides to leave

the lakers get a troubled PF and load of salary but he should provide the low post presence this team desperately needs. Jack as mentioned in the quote, is a competent PG who will solve the lakers biggest problem. I remember the lakers were thinking about drafting Jack two years ago but then the #10th pick was too high to use it on a OK pg.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Would be a huge mistake if Lakers go for these guys. Randolph only shows up when he wants to, and plays horrible defense.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

how does that work? zach's contract is bigger than both andrew and radmanovic's.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

afobisme said:


> how does that work? zach's contract is bigger than both andrew and radmanovic's.


He didn't say it would work. He said "basically".

He also said "perhaps add a filler here and there and it might work".


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

I just dont see anything appealing about Randolf. We need defense, and not another huge contract.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

well, you can't leave like a 10 million dollar gap and say "add a filler here and there" ... i mean, either kwame or lamar would have to go. that's not a "filler"


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

We don't want Zach. He is good offensively, but he sucks at the defensive end and he has a bad attitude.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Zach would be our chance at getting JJ. And I really don't think it would be worth it. But the theme for this offseason is that we flat out need TALENT and hope that Phil can shape it accordingly. Another offseason of patchwork moves and we probably stay home for the playoffs.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

getting Z-bo and JJ would be taking one step foward, two steps back, at least defensively. Jack would be perfect, but I don't want anything to do with zach's contract.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Eternal said:


> Would be a huge mistake if Lakers go for these guys. Randolph only shows up when he wants to, and *plays horrible defense*.


My thoughts exactly. I never liked the idea of acquiring these two players at the expense of either odom or kwame. That is the reason why I decided to come up with a package of bynum, rad, and a 1st round pick. Afoisme, you're right this trade won't happen without either odom or kwame and I already stated that I failed numerous times. I thought it was pretty clear that I was more focused on addressing each team's need rather than just matching salaries. 

forget this, throw it in the garbage, let's go hunting for KG


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

This should work because the Grizzlies will have about $8M in cap space...

*Lakers Receive:*
Zach Randolph
Jarrett Jack
37th Pick (from Portland)

*Grizzlies Receive:*
Lamar Odom
19th Pick (from Lakers)

*Blazers Receive:*
Stromile Swift
Damon Stoudamire
4th Pick (from Grizzlies)

Lakers...
PG: Jarrett Jack...Jordan Farmar...Sasha Vujacic
SG: Kobe Bryant...Maurice Evans
SF: Luke Walton...Vladimir Radmanovic
PF: Zach Randolph...Ronny Turiaf...Brian Cook
C: Andrew Bynum...Kwame Brown...Chris Mihm

Grizzlies...
PG: Kyle Lowry...19th Pick? FA?
SG: Mike Miller...Tarence Kinsey...Dahntay Jones
SF: Rudy Gay...Hakim Warrick
PF: Lamar Odom...Alexander Johnson
C: Pau Gasol

Blazers...
PG: Mike Conley Jr. (#4)...Damon Stoudamire...Sergio Rodriguez...Dan Dickau
SG: Brandon Roy...Fred Jones
SF: Travis Outlaw...Martell Webster...Darius Miles
PF: LaMarcus Aldridge...Stromile Swift...Raef LaFrentz
C: Greg Oden (#1)...Joel Pryzbilla


----------



## RW#30 (Jan 1, 2003)

Why would MEm do this? Totaly one sided deal for the Lakers. Remember you have Kupchak.....I guess you can dream.:lol:


----------



## JFizzleRaider (Nov 1, 2004)

Not to mention that Portland wouldn't touch Damon Stoudamire with a 10 foot pole ever again


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

RW#30 said:


> Why would MEm do this? Totaly one sided deal for the Lakers. Remember you have Kupchak.....I guess you can dream.:lol:


Al Horford...Yi Jianlian...etc....Odom has more value than anyone other than Kevin Durant and Greg Oden.


----------



## koberules24 (Nov 12, 2006)

RW#30 said:


> Why would MEm do this? Totaly one sided deal for the Lakers. Remember you have Kupchak.....I guess you can dream.:lol:


I'm not sure it's a one sided trade for the Lakers if they're giving up Lamar and a first round pick so the Blazers can get Stromile Swift(who has no trade value, is a draft day bust and is labeled as a malcontent in Memphis)and Mike Conley. Zach Randolph would be suicide for the Lakers and only ensure nothing but first round exits from here on out. Sadly, this is a trade that only Mitch Kupchak would be dumb enough to attempt.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

if we waste lamar odom away to get randolph, i'm going to...


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

RW#30 said:


> Why would MEm do this? Totaly one sided deal for the Lakers. Remember you have Kupchak.....I guess you can dream.:lol:


I don't see how it is one sided. I'd take Lamar Odom over Randolph anyday... and prolly would take him over Jack and Randolph.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

why would anyone want randolph with his bloated contract and problems?


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

I'd highly consider Odom for Jack and Randolph


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

KennethTo said:


> I'd highly consider Odom for Jack and Randolph


For Jack, I'd consider doing it. I have a bit of a man crush on the guy because he's the ideal triangle PG in my mind. He's tall, strong, and athletic. He can defend, shoot, and handle the ball fairly well. He's clearly an upgrade over anything we've had here since Fisher. Randolph isn't the ideal player because he's poor defensively and has character issues but he upgrades our froncourt, gives us a low-post scorer, and an automatic double-double every night. I'm just scared of his fat contract, his piss-poor defense, and his obesity. There's got to be a way we can get Jack without taking on Randolph.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Pinball said:


> For Jack, I'd consider doing it. I have a bit of a man crush on the guy because he's the ideal triangle PG in my mind. He's tall, strong, and athletic. He can defend, shoot, and handle the ball fairly well. He's clearly an upgrade over anything we've had here since Fisher. Randolph isn't the ideal player because he's poor defensively and has character issues but he upgrades our froncourt, gives us a low-post scorer, and an automatic double-double every night. I'm just scared of his fat contract, his piss-poor defense, and his obesity. There's got to be a way we can get Jack without taking on Randolph.


maybe we can offer Luke Walton since the blazers need a starting 3

we ****ed up in the 2005 draft, we probably should of traded picks with the nuggets #10 pick for 20 and 22 and picked up jack and green.


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

Pinball said:


> I'm just scared of his fat contract, his piss-poor defense, and his obesity. There's got to be a way we can get Jack without taking on Randolph.


Randolph gained weight after his micro-fracture 2 years ago - but he was in the best shape og his career last year. He is in way overweight.

As for getting JJ - I honestly do not see any assets LA has other than Bynum that Portland would need.


----------

